# Português brasileiro: "porque" e "porquê"



## Outsider

Esta pergunta dirige-se aos brasileiros, e a pessoas que tenham aprendido português brasileiro. Interessa-me apenas a pronúncia das duas palavras. Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que posso dizer que ninguém pronuncia de maneira diferente os dois porquês. Pode até ser, mas sou bastante cética de que realmente alguém o faça.


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

Oi Vanda,

Só indico isto porque usei ter problema com ele quando estive uma criança.  Comecei fala inglês, mas da idade do quatro ao presente, estive dizendo português brasileiro, farsi, e norueguês.  É bastante comum para mim estragar.  Três línguas em três famílias das línguas totalmente diferentes.  É muito complicado, quando não estou um lingüista forte.


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vinda ao fórum, Nika. 
 Podemos ajudá-la corrigindo as suas mensagens. Quer?


----------



## MariBR

Depois de responder os 3 tópicos, fiquei pensando em uma coisa... 

esses acentos são chamados de diferenciais, não é? e só são usados, porque pronunciamos as palavras da mesma maneira, mas têm significados diferentes.

ou será que eu estou confundindo tudo?


----------



## Outsider

A questão é que nem toda a gente pronuncia as palavras da mesma maneira... Mas talvez os chamem acentos diferenciais no Brasil.


----------



## Mari-Maaike

O "Porque" é usado em início de frases EXPLICATIVAS.
Exemplo: Não veio porque não quis

O "Porquê" equivale à causa, o motivo, a razão.
Exemplo: Não sei o porquê de tanta briga

that's it ^^


----------



## Outsider

Mari-Maaike said:
			
		

> O "Porque" é usado em início de frases EXPLICATIVAS.
> Exemplo: Não veio porque não quis


E em perguntas, qual é que usam?


----------



## araceli

Olá:

porque, digo _purqui_
e
porquê, digo _porque_

Porquê só no final da oraçao.

Isso é o que lembro das aulas de português, há muito tempo já.

(Tenho uma briga pessoal com os acentos nasais e eles nao querem aparecer!  )

Até mais.


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Araceli. 

Os seus professores eram brasileiros, não?

Espero que não se tenha deixado influenciar pelo que eu escrevi uma vez num outro fórum por onde andávamos. Começo a pensar que estava enganado.


----------



## araceli

Olá Outsider:

Sim, tive todas professoras brasileiras: duas ou três cariocas e uma de Fortaleza.

Devo ver de novo muitas cosas, este caso dos por que, porque, etc., por exemplo.
Acho que estou errada ou ignoro muito coisa deste tema.

Até


----------



## Florzinha

Eu tenho certeza de que em São Paulo se pronuncia as duas palavras de uma maneira diferente. Uma diferença pequena, tal vez, más existe.

Me disseram que o "porquê" se fala mais na garganta, especialmente quando a palavra cai no final da frase. Quase fecha a boca e a garganta ao dizer o ê, e a língua muda para as "amígdalas" (okay, I had to look that one up--the tonsils). Quase engolimos a língua com a última parte do "ê." 

É muito comum, quando uma pessoa diz algo inacreditável, responder com "O quê?" Quê, neste caso, *quase* tem duas sílabas....

O "por que" não tem nada fechada na pronuncia, pois não tem "chapeuzinho" ou acento circunflexo. Se pronuncia mais rápido, sem ênfase ou pausa ou metade de sílaba a extra.  Abre a boca e a garganta mais que com a outra palavra.

Os paulistas me podem corregir, más tenho certeza de que fui ensinada a pronunciar as palavras de uma maneira diferente. Mesmo com avó e avô (pois claro é mais fácil perceber a diferênça neste caso).

As palavras também têm significados diferentes, como já foi explicado.

Flor


----------



## Lonely_Artist

Oi pessoal, td bem com vcs?
Bom, não há *nenhuma* diferença na pronúncia de *porque*, *por que* e *por quê*. "Porqui" não existe, não importa se são cariocas, paulistas, baianos ou cearenses. 
O significado é o mesmo, a diferença entre elas se dá apenas na escrita, para mostrar que um é usado para explicar/responder, o outro para perguntar e o outro para o fim da frase. Todos são no fim das contas o mesmo "porque". Essa diferenciação nem seria necessária, ao se falar/ler, vc não tem a necessidade dela, pois não é o caso de uma palavra dúbia, é autoexplicativo.
Espero ter sido clara. É complicado explicar assim. 
Té mais!


----------



## Outsider

Tinha notado que os brasileiros usavam estas palavras diferentemente de nós. Agora entendo porquê.

Aqui em Portugal, "porque" e "porquê" pronunciam-se de maneira diferente, e "porquê", além de substantivo, também pode ser um advérbio interrogativo.

Muito obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## wesley gomes

Não existe diferença na pronúncia.


----------



## 123o4

Oi, pessoal. A questão é simples. Vejam o exemplo: Eu não gosto dela porque ela quer sempre saber o porquê das coisas! Quanto à pronúncia, não há diferença nenhuma, com certeza.
Espero ter colaborado.
Abraços


----------



## 123o4

Ainda complementando, porquê (com acento circunflexo) é substantivo - "o porquê disso ou daquilo".


----------



## jazyk

Eu também não ouço diferença nenhuma, mas talvez devesse haver, já que porque termina em vogal e por isso seria mais propriamente uma paroxítona, não?


----------



## uchi.m

Seguindo o raciocínio do jazyk, a pronúncia de "porque" deveria ser parecida com a de "parque" só que, no lugar do /a/, teríamos /ó/ (vide "bosque").

Ou seja, pela regra, "porque" deveria ser meio parecido com "pork" inglês.

Só que isso não acontece, e eu acho que é porque os vários porquês ("por que", "por quê", "porque" e "porquê") diferem entre si só gramaticalmente.

Onde estão os lingüistas de plantão?


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:
			
		

> Seguindo o raciocínio do jazyk, a pronúncia de "porque" deveria ser parecida com a de "parque" só que, no lugar do /a/, teríamos /ó/ (vide "bosque").


Ou /ô/, ou /u/ (este último é como dizemos em Portugal).


----------



## Marni

Em portugal, porque diz-se "purk" (o e nao se lê) e serve para responder a perguntas, e porquê diz-se purkee e serve para fazer perguntas


----------



## Outsider

Se o "e" de "porque" se lê em Portugal, penso que é discutível. Por exemplo, na expressão "Porque não?", quando lida lentamente, penso que a maioria dos portugueses pronuncia o "e".


----------



## 123o4

Oi, pessoal. Essa questão do "porque" ou "porquê", etc., é também de outras palavras e de outros idiomas. Aqui no Brasil, encontramos diferenças na pronúncia de muitas palavras, de um estado e/ou de uma cidade para outra! Considero isso irrelevante. O que importa, a meu ver, é o saber escrever corretamente e comunicar-se bem. No inglês britânico, por exemplo, ao pronunciar-se "secretary", a letra "a" não aparece como no inglês americano. Em Portugal pronuncia-se "perigo" quase como se fosse "prigo"; muito diferente da pronúncia do Brasil - pe-ri-go. Assim, considero impossível, para determinadas palavras, haver uma pronúncia única em todo o universo de línguas. As pessoas têm timbres e dicções diferentes, até isso muda um pouco o som das palavras. Quando aprendemos um idioma novo, sabemos que devemos pronunciar "o mais próximo possível da pronúncia nativa". Só que essa "nativa", como vimos, também varia entre os nativos! A linguagem é viva, sofre variações, não é exata como a matemática!
Um abraço a todos.


----------



## Thamires TamTam

*Os "Porques" da lingua portuguesa Brasileira...*

*Por que* (separado e sem acento) *= usada no início de uma pergunta.*

_Exemplo: *Por que* você está triste?_

*Porque *(junto e sem acento) *= usado no início da frase para justificar uma pergunta, ou seja, em uma resposta.*

_Exemplo: *Porque* não posso sair de casa._

*Por quê *(separado e com acento) *= usado no final de uma pergunta.*

_Exemplo: Você não pode sair de casa *por quê*?_

*Porquê *(junto com acento) *= tem valor substantivo geralmente vem com um artigo(O, A, OS, AS) antes, ou seja, indica a razão, motivo.*

_Exemplo: Minha mãe me deixou de castigo mas não sei o *porquê.*_


*bjos para todos! *

*Obs: a pronuncia é igual para todos os porques...*


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado Thamires!

Eu nunca entendi a diferença dos 4 "porques" do português brasileiro, mas agora finalmente entendi, a sua explicação foi muito clara e facil de entender.

Mas acho que depois pouco tempo já vou esquecer .

Quanto à pronuncia, eu acho muito estranho que "porque" se pronuncie igual aos outros... isso não é contrário ao sistema de acentuação do português? 
Se não erro, em português quando uma palavra acaba em vogal, o acento cai sempre na penultima silaba. Isso é certo?

Então "porque" é uma excepção à regla?


----------



## Jabir

@Youngfun

Sim, é uma exceção à regra. Existem outras exceções onde o acento tem motivos semânticos em vez de fonéticos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Eu votei que todos os porquês têm a mesma pronúncia - e continuo acreditando nisso -, mas acho que vale a pena comentar que a pronúncia "purqui", que alguém mencionou acima, é mesmo possível. O que acontece é que quando uma das formas de porquê é seguida por uma vogal anterior média ou baixa ([e], [ɛ] ou [a]), é comum na fala rápida trocarmos o [e] por uma aproximante.

Por que ela tirou nota baixa? -> ['kjɛlɐ]
Porque agora ela não gosta mais de estudar. -> [kja'gɔɾɐ]

Não estou conseguindo pensar em nenhum exemplo em que _porquê _e _por quê_ possam aparecer num contexto dessa natureza. Será que é por isso que algumas pessoas têm a impressão de que essas formas possuem uma pronúncia diferente?


----------



## nihilum

Nunca ouvi (notei) _purqu*i*_, mas _p*u*rque _por_ p*o*rque_ é o comum a mim e aos fluminenses que ouço.

Numa música do Cazuza, Por Que a Gente é Assim?, ele também fala _purque_: youtube . com /watch?v=dDFSkFQZjtY


----------



## Audie

A pronúncia varia, sim (ressaltando o que a maioria já sabe: é sempre oxítona). Depende do falante ou da situação. 

'_porque_' > pôrquê, purquê, purqui

'_por que_ '> pôrquê, purquê, purqui, pôrqui

'_porquê'/'por quê'_ > pôrquê, purquê

Sem descartar a possibilidade de haver quem pronuncie o '_o_' aberto, principalmente em '_por que'/ 'por quê_'. Penso que já ouvi também.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

nihilum said:


> Nunca ouvi (notei) _purqu*i*_, ...


É difícil de perceber mesmo, Nihilum. Se pronunciarmos essa palavra isoladamente, sua forma relaxada será quase sempre "purque". Como foi explicado acima, "purqui" só é possível num número limitado de contextos fonológicos. Para encontrar essa pronúncia, você precisa observar o porquê dentro de uma frase. Você chegou a ler as frases que escrevi em voz alta? Não pronunciou "purqui" mesmo?


nihilum said:


> ... mas _p*u*rque _por_ p*o*rque_ é o comum a mim e aos fluminenses que ouço.


"Porque" já seria bem menos comum que "purque", certo? Pelo menos para mim, soa como escrita oralizada. Seria o mesmo que dizer [de]zoito em vez de [dʒi]zoito; não rola - não no Rio.

A propósito, eu deixei escapar que o /i/ nem sempre precisa ser uma aproximante, além de também poder aparecer diante de vogais posteriores. Acabei de perceber isso ouvindo _Descoberta_, do Los Hermanos.

Sai, que já não te quero mais
  Sai, porque hoje eu descobri ['kjoʒɪ]
  Que posso viver sem ti
  Que posso viver em paz
  Muito bem sem teu amor
Sai, porque agora eu sou [Aqui eles cantam claramente sílaba por sílaba: "pur-qu*i* a-go-ra".]
Um homem mais feliz
Um homem mais feliz


----------



## Istriano

Eu pronuncio os dois do mesmo jeito: [pohke] (tônico) ~ [puhke] (átono). Às vezes o e se reduz ao i, às vezes não, não sei explicar.

Quanto a_ *dez*oito, me*dic*ina, noi*tes*..._
na fala normal é [dz], [ds], [ts],
só na fala pausada/cuidada se pronuncia com a consoante palatal(izada) e com um _ claro.

uma* *noite *[noi*tš*] ---> umas  *noites *[noi*ts*]
despalatização

(*muitas vez pronuncio u~a em vez de *uma*, com o u nasal ; *uma *só na posição tônica)_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Às vezes o e se reduz ao i, às vezes não, não sei explicar.


Você discorda então do que eu disse sobre isso acontecer quando o que segue é uma vogal média ou baixa? Seria diferente no seu dialeto?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ariel Knightly said:


> ... sobre isso acontecer quando o que segue é uma vogal média ou baixa?


Pensando bem, acho que eu mesmo discordo. Fiquei dizendo algumas frases em voz alta e agora estou com a impressão que esse /i/ pode aparecer diante de qualquer que seja a vogal.


----------



## nihilum

É, haverá um _i_ se eu disser _por_. Se entremeia um _a_ entre o _que_ e a vogal quando digo _pur_. Assim, digo porqu_i_ e purqu_ea_ (mas purqui me soa forçado).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

nihilum said:


> É, haverá um _i_ se eu disser _por_. Se entremeia um _a_ entre o _que_ e a vogal quando digo _pur_. Assim, digo porqu_i_ e purqu_ea_ (mas purqui me soa forçado).


Nihilum, qual é sua nacionalidade?


----------



## Ayume

Ariel Knightly said:


> Pensando bem, acho que eu mesmo discordo. Fiquei dizendo algumas frases em voz alta e agora estou com a impressão que esse /i/ pode aparecer diante de qualquer que seja a vogal.


Sinceramente, acredito que ninguém saberá explicar exatamente. Certa vez perguntei a minha professora de Língua Portuguesa no colegial e ela respondeu que era "estética". Entretanto, no Brasil, temos a diversidade de pronúncias regionais, que, muitas vezes, confundem a nós mesmos. LOL

Separei alguns exemplos desses casos onde ocorrem a substituição do *e* pelo *i:

*Quero tomar sorvete [ sorvet_i _].
Use este pente [ pent_i _].
Gosto da noite [ noit_i_ ].
Vou parar de [ d_i_ ] fazer isso.
Hoje o dia está quente [ quent_i_ ]. 
Quero leite [ leit_i _] no café.
Não te [ t_i_ ] pedirei novamente.
Você pode [ pod_i ] _terminar a lição?

Há ainda aqueles que acrescentam o *ch*, exemplo:

Gosto da noit_chi_ _.
_Hoje o dia está quen_tchi.
_Quero leit_chi.

_Finalizando, para não sair do tema, no Brasil não há diferença na pronúncia do por que, porque, porquê e por quê.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ayume said:


> Sinceramente, acredito que ninguém saberá explicar exatamente. Certa vez perguntei a minha professora de Língua Portuguesa no colegial e ela respondeu que era "estética". Entretanto, no Brasil, temos a diversidade de pronúncias regionais, que, muitas vezes, confundem a nós mesmos. LOL
> 
> Separei alguns exemplos desses casos onde ocorrem a substituição do *e* pelo *i:
> 
> *Quero tomar sorvete [ sorvet_i _].
> Use este pente [ pent_i _].
> Gosto da noite [ noit_i_ ].
> Vou parar de [ d_i_ ] fazer isso.
> Hoje o dia está quente [ quent_i_ ].
> Quero leite [ leit_i _] no café.
> Não te [ t_i_ ] pedirei novamente.
> Você pode [ pod_i ] _terminar a lição?
> 
> Há ainda aqueles que acrescentam o *ch*, exemplo:
> 
> Gosto da noit_chi_ _.
> _Hoje o dia está quen_tchi.
> _Quero leit_chi._


Esses casos, como você mesmo observou, fazem parte de um outro assunto. O _-e_ átono final é pronunciado por um /i/ frouxo em quase todo o país. Ou seja, não se trata de uma troca de /e/ por /i/ em determinado contexto fonológico; o /i/ é simplesmente a pronúncia normal da letra _e_ nessa posição. Repare que em seus exemplos o _-e_ está sempre na sílaba átona final:

leit*e*
noit*e*
tard*e*

No caso dos porquês, nós não estamos falando de letras, e sim de sons. Aqui, temos uma pronúncia com /e/ que, na fala mais relaxada, pode se tornar /i/ diante de qualquer fonema, seja ele vogal ou consoante. O que me parece ser determinante mesmo é o relaxamento da fala.

-- Você ainda está aí? Por quê? -> "purqu*e*"
-- Porque você disse para eu ficar. -> "purqu*i*"

Pronunciado de forma isolada, o _Por quê_ continuou com o /e/. Seguido por uma cadeia de palavras, o _Porque _virou um "purqui".


----------



## Audie

Desculpem. No post #29 eu nõa fiz a distinção que a pergunta  do tópico pedia. Parece-me que se referia à diferença da pronúncia entre  os tipos, se '_porque_', '_por que', 'por quê' _ou _'porquê'._ E eu respondi tendo em mais conta as variações entre indivíduos.

Se  é assim, a variação existe, mas só quando o 'e' é acentuado, o que já é  meio óbvio, não? Esse acento gráfico marca exatamente a pronúncia  tônica, e é o que torna a pronúncia (oxótona) de '_porque_' e '_por que_' bem estranha aos olhos dos não brasileiros (e destes que acordam para o fato também). Assim, ninguém pronunciará um '_quê_', solto ou dentro de um '_porquê_', como /qui/. Pelo menos nunca ouvi. Será sempre /quê/. 


Penso que, pela observação cotidiana, o '_por que_'  advérbio interrogativo (que os portugueses não têm) é quase sempre  /purquê/ ou /pôrquê/.  Dificilmente se ouvirá /purqui/, eu acho.
Nas  respostas (conjunção, não é?), complemento Ariel (#37): além do /purqui/  de relaxamento, ouve-se com a mesma freqüência /purquê/, pelo menos no  Recife: '_Porque você disse para eu ficar'._
Quando é caso de '_por que_' (pronome relativo), varia: /pur qui/ e  /pur quê/. '_Ele não me disse por que vai embora_' eu digo bem explícito: /pur quê/.
E, como já frisei, as formas acentuadas ('_porquê'_ e '_por quê'_) são sempre /quê/.


----------



## Youngfun

Então é por isso que _porquê_ e _por quê _têm acento na ê? 
Porque são formas acentuadas e a pronuncia é sempre /quê/?

E em qual regiões do Brasil o por se pronuncia /pur/?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Youngfun said:


> E em qual regiões do Brasil o por se pronuncia /pur/?


Eu sempre pensei que _por _fosse "pur" em todo o país. Vamos esperar e ver se aparece alguém dizendo o contrário.


----------



## Istriano

[poh] é a pronúncia tônica (strong form):
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/por


----------

